# What is the best way to use creatine supplements?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I was just wondering what is the rule of thumb about creatine, how long should I stay on, and how long should I go off, and what time of day is best to take creatine. I take it in the morning about 6am, then between 10am and 12am, and then once more a half hour [...]

*Read More...*


----------

